# How Much Should I Feed My Pirana



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

How much should i feed my 1 inch piranah if i feed them blood worms


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Enough as they'll eat in a couple minutes, feed a little at a time to cut down on waste

Moved to Feeding and Nutrition...


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

they eat and eat and eat until i stop feeding them


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thekiller107 said:


> *Enough as they'll eat in a couple minutes*, feed a little at a time to cut down on waste
> 
> Moved to Feeding and Nutrition...


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

I have limited experience myself, so head any other advice you get from other members. RBP tend to be pretty skittish. Just from my short experience I have found several small feedings a day is best as juvies. Mine can still be a bit shy (espaciay around others than me), but they have come to know if I'm standing at the left side of my tank it means food. The more I'm home and feeding them… the less skittish they become. At this point my biggest fish are around 4", and in low light they frenzy over pellets to the point of splashing water out of the tank. My mom recently had surgery and I had to leave the care of my fish to my sis in law. They still wouldn't really take pellets from her but shrimp and talapia were no issue coming from a stranger. Long story short… several small feedings a day with movement in front of the tank = less skittish p's.


----------

